# The Rockets New Uniform (Picture Inside)



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Damnit, they took the pic down. For those of you who haven't seen it...


i'll attach it


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

...


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahh!!! What happen to it?


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

Cool


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Are you talking about mobley in the mid right hand side? If so you cant tell to much from this pic.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

You can see the rokets caps with the new logo if you zoom in


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

realease the jersey while i stil have enough money to buy one!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Is this pic the same the mention in this article?

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2016516


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Is this pic the same the mention in this article?
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2016516


Yep


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep


Thanks Hollis


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

color looks pretty good. gotta see the full final product though.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The side view looks pretty good. Can't wait to see the full jersey.


----------

